# New to me 11528LE 926102



## Michele (Nov 17, 2015)

Recently acquired this machine it’s a 2005. It needs some work but cosmetically it’s nice other than being filthy when I got it. 
Had to soak and thoroughly clean the carburetor to make it run. Then changed the oil and tuned it up and adjusted cables.
I plan on doing the dual belt upgrade, replacing the starter, and I’ve replaced a pinion gear and shaft that came in a kit for $68. Some dumb ass jammed a regular bolt in place of one of the shear pins but hopefully I can get that out. 
We still had some piles of snow here the other day so I went at it and wow this thing is really awesome I like it better than my other snowblower. Thinking it will be worth it in the long run to get it up to speed. My other machine is a 2004 Craftsman 9HP 28” (also with a Tecumseh engine) I bought new. I’ll add pics of both but very excited to get this machine I’ve never owned an Ariens before. 😁👍


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* MAZEL TOV on That 1. :wavetowel2:*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's kind of night and day between the two. Seeing as they are both 28's you'll notice the Ariens is substantially heavier.
Not good when trying to load/unload from a trailer but wonderful in holding up to use and abuse for many, many years.


.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

nice machine. both are good machines but i think the biggest setback on the craftsman like yours is the rectangle impeller output. it almost limits how much snow your machine can throw out. the round output seems to allow for maximum snow output compared to a rectangle.


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

Super nice Ariens you got there.  

You have one of the finest snowblower brands on the planet. 

When you get a chance, tip the blower on it's nose and check the friction disc and drivetrain underneath. Make sure that "dumbass" didn't do any other "hack" repair jobs. :laugh:


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

That Craftsman snowblower should be a 29" and not a 28", no?


----------



## Michele (Nov 17, 2015)

db130 said:


> That Craftsman snowblower should be a 29" and not a 28", no?


. Yup you’re correct the Craftsman is a 29”. Haha I had 28” on the brain.


----------



## Michele (Nov 17, 2015)

88-tek said:


> Super nice Ariens you got there. /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> You have one of the finest snowblower brands on the planet.
> 
> When you get a chance, tip the blower on it's nose and check the friction disc and drivetrain underneath. Make sure that "dumbass" didn't do any other "hack" repair jobs.


. 88tek yes I’ve been in there already because the drive wouldn’t engage so I had to replace the pinion shaft and gear + frame repair kit. Works great now.
The PO did hack up the auger and I can’t get that bolt out but it wouldn’t do much good as the augers are rusted to the axle shaft. 😥. The skids were not adjusted correctly and as a result the scraper bar is chewed down to the bolts on one side. Despite that it’s a solid machine and runs strong so I’m going to keep it and use it next winter. I’ll replace the scraper bar this Spring. Maybe I’ll come across a reasonably priced working second hand auger assembly down the road.


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

Good to know everything is fine in the back. :wink: 

Have you tried using a punch or extraction screws to remove the bolt?

If you can get the bolt out, There are a few techniques you could try to free the augers from the shaft. here is a link. 

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/103514-how-free-up-augers-rusted-shaft.html 

Just a suggestion to help save you some $$


----------



## Michele (Nov 17, 2015)

88tek I haven’t tried very hard to get the bolt out but will when our daytime temps warm up some. Thanks for taking the time to post that link 😁👍 much appreciated.


----------



## Michele (Nov 17, 2015)

I’m back. I gave up on trying to get the bolt out of the auger. This machine is almost fifteen years old and I’m betting the auger has been rusted to the shaft for a long time. I’m going to run it as is. I have never broken a shear pin on any snowblower in my 16 years of owning my Craftsman so I’m not going to worry about it for now.
Both the Craftsman and this Ariens are ready to go for this winter. Spent today cleaning and freeing up the remote wheel lock with a ton of PB Blaster and put the Ariens composite shoes on.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Michele said:


> . 88tek yes I’ve been in there already because the drive wouldn’t engage so I had to replace the pinion shaft and gear + frame repair kit. Works great now.
> The PO did hack up the auger and I can’t get that bolt out but it wouldn’t do much good as the augers are rusted to the axle shaft. 😥. The skids were not adjusted correctly and as a result the scraper bar is chewed down to the bolts on one side. Despite that it’s a solid machine and runs strong so I’m going to keep it and use it next winter. I’ll replace the scraper bar this Spring. Maybe I’ll come across a reasonably priced working second hand auger assembly down the road.


Do you have a grease zerk on the end of the shaft you replaced? On my machine the drive gear and chain pulley are greased by that zerk.


----------



## Michele (Nov 17, 2015)

Town said:


> Do you have a grease zerk on the end of the shaft you replaced? On my machine the drive gear and chain pulley are greased by that zerk.


The pinion shaft frame repair kit is what I replaced and yes there is a zerk on that.


----------

